# Rider down on Kings around 1pm



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, I was climbing Kings today and a guy was down and not moving in a turn. It didn't look like there was a car involved, although one was pulled over. A cruiser and an ambulance passed me on the way up.

Looks like they got there quickly. There were a group of riders stopped and talking to the officer. It was right in one of the really sharp hairpins and the corner was wet. 

Hope the person is OK. It didn't look good.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen too many bad falls on Kings. I now take it way slower going down then I ever did before. There was a big crash after the Sequoia Century last year, it wasn't someone in the ride, but still put a shiver up my spin.


----------

